# رزق الله لا ينحصر في مال أو طعام



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2012)

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/4061/picture2nh2.jpg






رزق الله لا ينحصر في مال أو طعام .. فرزق الله واسع 
الرزق في أصدقاء طيبون 
في السلام والطمأنينة 
في شخص يتحمل اخطائك 
في كلمات جميلة تقرأها أو تسمعها 
في نظرة عميقة للأمور 
في كلمة حنونة من أم أو أب 
في كتف محب تتكئ عليه 
في مكالمة صديق تزيح همك 
في إحترام من حولك 
في كل شيء لنا رزق من الله ​


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2012)

امين يارب يملانا سلام واطمئنان 
تامل جميل ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2012)

sparrow قال:


> امين يارب يملانا سلام واطمئنان
> تامل جميل ربنا يبارك تعبك


 مرسي ياقمر
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مايو 2012)

آمين آمين آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين آمين آمين​​​​




ميرسي  لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 مايو 2012)

كلمات درر يا كلدانية يا اصيلة ....ممكن تكتبيها بالكلداني حتى افهم عليك؟!


----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> كلمات درر يا كلدانية يا اصيلة ....ممكن تكتبيها بالكلداني حتى افهم عليك؟!


ههههههه ياريت اعرف اكتب كلداني منك نستفيد فادي
اشكر مرورك الجميل ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (3 مايو 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> رزق الله لا ينحصر في مال أو طعام .. فرزق الله واسع
> الرزق في أصدقاء طيبون
> في السلام والطمأنينة
> في شخص يتحمل اخطائك
> ...


 

ولا يهمك يا كلدانية ...اسمعي:

"موهوثا دمارن ليلا كو بارا وايخالا...موهوثا دمارن كبرتيلا
موهوثا كو خوراني طاوي
موهوثا دشلاما ونيخوثا
بكو برناشا دشاقل خطياثوخ
كو خبراني بسيمي شمتون وقارتون
بكو خيرتا بعمقا كو مندي
بكو خبرا بسمتا من يما وبابا
بكو كابا رويخا سندت إبي
بكو محكيثا دخورا دياولوخ نيخوثا
وبكو ميقرتا دناشي خدروانوخ

بكو كل مندي إتلان موهوثا من مارن"


تحياتي


----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> ولا يهمك يا كلدانية ...اسمعي:






فادي الكلداني قال:


> "موهوثا دمارن ليلا كو بارا وايخالا...موهوثا دمارن كبرتيلا
> 
> موهوثا كو خوراني طاوي
> موهوثا دشلاما ونيخوثا
> ...





كيانوخ بسمتا فادي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 ​
والاها ناطيروخ ومقويلخ  ​​​​


----------

